

Swedish Army Personality Test - pkrumins
http://rekryt.mil.se/recruitment2009/

======
pavlov
The Swedish Army has not actually fought a war since 1809, so they've had two
hundred years to hone their Flash design skills to perfection...

A very solid game-like web experience. Despite all the talk, it's going to be
a while until HTML 5's <video> and <canvas> can deliver something like this.

~~~
CamperBob
"The Swedish Army has not actually fought a war since 1809"

Well, they're doing something right, then.

~~~
pavlov
Sweden unwittingly executed a great strategic manoeuvre by surrendering all of
Finland to Russia in that last war of theirs. That reduced Sweden's land
border with Russia to a fraction of what it used to be. Later Finland became
independent, which eliminated Sweden's Russian exposure completely. It's
easier to maintain peace when you don't share a border with a chronically
unstable aggressive empire.

~~~
lutorm
It actually reduced the border with Russia to zero.

~~~
fhars
No, it didn't. It still had a considarable length of common border with the
russian province Finland in Lappland. (To be honest, that was my first
reaction too, but as the GP wrote, Sweden stopped to have a border with russia
only after Finland became independent in WW1).

~~~
d64
I think it's more to the point to say "during WW1". Finland wasn't directly
involved.

------
GiraffeNecktie
Seems like the perfect screening test for the military. The objective is
apparently to see who is willing to submit to an order to perform an endless
series of seemingly pointless tasks using cool looking but over-engineered and
awkward technology.

~~~
DougBTX
I guess you didn't try it out. Spoiler: the first test requires you to disobey
an order to pass.

~~~
alphazero
Nevertheless they seek techno-drones.

~~~
CamperBob
Politically correct ones, at that.

------
psyklic
I don't think it's a good personality test (the instructions are often
unclear), but it is a fantastic production.

------
lutorm
Apparently Swedish is no longer a required skill in the Swedish military...

------
3pt14159
I've taken the online US Military test and got 99/100 percentile on the
English/verbal section and 100/100 on the math/logic portion. Output: Primary
assignment: intelligence operative/analyst Secondary assignment: Combat
engineer. I've also been scouted by my home country's intelligence forces
(which I rejected).

Things that bug me about this test: Q 10 - not enough time to evaluate each
group so you auto fail, but upon redoing it and only choosing one without
checking every group out I'm told I failed because I didn't check out every
group. Autofail, unless you have reflexes like a cat.

Q 8 I purposely got 2/3 both times I took the test. Once the test was over, I
rated the first time as under average and the second time as over average.
Both times I was told that I misjudged my abilities. Which is it?

Q 4 The first time I did this test I thought she asked to look at the tape, as
in the background color, so I got 0 out of 16 which put me in the bottom 10
percent (I'm not alone!) The second time I did it I got 16 / 16 with little
time elapsed and only received top 22 percent. Ya right. Something fishy is
going on here.

Q 2 the physics were ridiculous (too much energy lost to wind resistance, not
enough energy lost due to elastic deformation) and the aligning of the paddles
was annoying.

Q 1 stupid question. "save two people, also here is some useless information"
... "HAHA, you only saved 2, you could have saved 4"

After redoing the test and getting every question except for the ball one, the
telephone one, and the group one right I still get "below average" Hahahahaha.
Right. I'd like to hire a Swedish PhD to sit down and do this test, he would
get 1 or 2 out of 9 (the racial ethnicity question doesn't count). The accent
of the woman giving the test is unbearable and the little clues like
"Memorize" written on the wall are no help at all due to all the visual noise.

~~~
Evgeny
"I'd like to hire a Swedish PhD to sit down and do this test, he would get 1
or 2 out of 9"

Wouldn't that be the expected result? A PhD is probably not the best suited
person for a career in military.

~~~
raffi
There are plenty of PhDs in a uniform and they do just fine. I've worked with
a few of them.

------
craigs
Style versus substance. Slick but crap. To echo psyklic, I felt the production
was great, but the instructions, implementation and interaction were
shockingly poor.

~~~
CamperBob
Which may have been intentional.

------
gahahaha
I was below average.

Hope it was because so many people do the test many times, not because I<am
stupid.

------
scapegraced
I guess I'm not going to become an officer in the Swedish army. I only passed
one part of the test.

~~~
Deestan
Come to Norway! You're already well above the average for officers in the
Norwegian Royal Guard. To quote one of my brighter commanding officers: _"The
time is now 4 o'clock, we meet back here in 3 hours. That means ... <counts on
fingers> ... 6 o'clock. Get moving!"_

------
christofd
This test is cinematic, but badly implemented: couldn't understand the
instructions clearly (accent, echo, background noise - even on 2nd pass
through the game, I didn't understand the voice), the flow of interaction was
awkward, didn't understand what the hell was going on.

One thought occurred to me: maybe gamers used to dark video game environments
do better here (I don't play video games).

Usually I'm o.k. in testing environments (not a total loser). Here I didn't
get anything right, or at least that was my impression. I didn't agree with
the evaluation, the points pressed seemed contrived and artificial. I don't
understand this test at all.

------
aik
Here's an officers test: <http://aspirant.nu/>

It's only in Swedish but most of it is self-explanatory. It's much more fun.
Found this on their miltary website.

------
alex_c
Guess the Swedish Army doesn't want colorblind people.

~~~
jfornear
I've read that the ability to discriminate between "vivid red" and "vivid
green" is actually very important for parts of the US military... I'm not
really sure why though. Maybe for airborne jump signals?

~~~
TriinT
And reading maps at night using red flashlights...

------
dmix
Government marketing sites tend to be well done. The information and business
critical sites are lowest bidder wastelands.

------
zck
Am I the only one that's really confused by the beginning, where it's just an
exclamation point in a triangle, and some dimly-lit wires/pipes? Previously, I
got to where the triangle was replaced by a few numbers, but got stuck there.
I refreshed, and am still not sure what's going on.

------
zipstudio
I quit after i failed to hit the red circle. Too slow of a process to complete
at work.

------
j_baker
I knew I was going to fail the color test. It's a test that's commonly used to
diagnose ADHD.

------
onreact-com
The military is NEVER "amazing", only peace is.

~~~
die_sekte
The military is amazing in a way that nuclear weapons are: Interesting
science, but the application – for the lack of a better word – sucks.

~~~
donw
The alternative of not having a military sucks a lot worse.

~~~
eru
Not necessarily. I doubt we need a military in modern day Germany to defend us
against our neighbours. Just make sure to have enough cash on hand to hire
mercenaries in case of attack.

~~~
donw
Modern-day Germany has a military:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundeswehr>

Call it a defense force, or a militia, or whatever you will, it's still the
German military.

~~~
eru
Yes, I am quite aware that modern-day German has an army. And a draft.

I just doubt the Bundeswehr is necessary. (Disclaimer: I was drafted, but
refused to serve.)

